# Dehydrating canned veggies and fruits



## Riverdale

We have a cheap-o 10 year old WallyWold dehydrator.
I know dehydrated veggies take less room (tho do take water to rehydrate , but if you don't have water, you won't worry about it  )

Planning on an experiment-

Buying cheap-o canned veggies (like from Save-a-Lot) and dehydrating them.

I'll keep you all informed (if this goes sticky) on the results.

Start tomorrow on a can of Wyliedwood corn


----------



## Riverdale

Maybe fruit, too.


However, my dehydration/canning of fresh foods will (probably) not be recorded....


----------



## Riverdale

Riverdale said:


> We have a cheap-o 10 year old WallyWold dehydrator.
> I know dehydrated veggies take less room (tho do take water to rehydrate , but if you don't have water, you won't worry about it  )
> 
> Planning on an experiment-
> 
> Buying cheap-o canned veggies (like from Save-a-Lot) and dehydrating them.
> 
> I'll keep you all informed (if this goes sticky) on the results.
> 
> Start tomorrow on a can of Wyliedwood corn


FWIW we use all canned veggie juice for veggie stock


----------



## gypsysue

I've had my cheap wallyworld dehydrator (nesco) for at least 8 years and used it so much I bought a second one. Then I figured out I could put all 8 racks/shelves together and only run one motor. Still works just as well, especially if I don't crowd the food too much. That way I have the other motor (the top, lid-type cover with built in motor and blower) as a spare. 

I keep expecting the first one to burn out. I've dehdrated just about everything that can be dehydrated and run it for hours and hours. Keeps on ticking!

I bought large sheets of plastic canvas years ago in the craft dept. at wallyworld and cut them to fit the dehydrator racks so food wouldn't fall through the spaces on the racks that came with it. Got the idea from someone else.

I'll be looking forward to your progress reports. My dehydrating has been pretty much fresh and frozen items. Keep up posted!


----------



## Riverdale

gypsysue said:


> c
> I'll be looking forward to your progress reports. My dehydrating has been pretty much fresh and frozen items. Keep up posted!


Thanks gypsysue. An Excaliber and a big ass solar is in our furure.

Dehydrating is good


----------



## gypsysue

Dehydrating is good [/QUOTE]

Yep! It's my favorite any day over canning and freezing!


----------



## gypsysue

Riverdale (or anyone else who cares to add to this), what's the most unusual thing you've dehydrated, and how did it work out?

This year I've started dehydrating the extra eggs from my chickens so I won't have to buy eggs next winter when the chickens slack off. I beat them (the eggs, not the chickens!), then pour them onto the drying racks, which I line with parchment paper (and can use it over and over). After they're dry I make the dry eggs into a powder in my blender and store it in jars. When I use them I mix equal parts water and egg, and use them for scrambled eggs or omelettes. Took some of the dry eggs camping in April and they were great!

I don't know if that counts as unusal. I'd love to hear other ideas for dehydrating.


----------



## katfish

Its probably not unusual but I've done canned soups (racks lined with plastic wrap) and homemade taco soup. They turned out ok, but the leftover spaghetti.....well I'll have to try something different there.


----------



## gypsysue

Leftover soup? That is so cool! (and unusual!) Does it come out like fruit leather? Mmmm, taco soup, nummy! Tell me more about dehydrating soup, please. The plastic wrap you lined the racks with, do you mean seran wrap? What do you do when you want to use the dried soup?


----------



## marlas1too

riverdale i do the same thing -we have a save a lot near us but instead if dehydrating canned veggies i buy the frozen veggies as the nutrients have not been cooked out of them yet and they seem to dry better


----------



## pioneergirl

I did my first round of deer jerky yesterday, and it turned out pretty good. No, its not unusual, just a first for me. I've never dehydrated anything, so I was pretty proud of myself, lol. Got the dehydrator for $10 at a yard sale with 7 extra trays. Anyway, it would be interesting to follow this thread. 

Not meaning to hijack it by any means but I do have a question....

Peas dried naturally on the vine can be used as seed stock later (so I'm told), but can I get the same result if I dehydrate them?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

pioneergirl said:


> I did my first round of deer jerky yesterday, and it turned out pretty good. No, its not unusual, just a first for me. I've never dehydrated anything, so I was pretty proud of myself, lol. Got the dehydrator for $10 at a yard sale with 7 extra trays. Anyway, it would be interesting to follow this thread.
> 
> Not meaning to hijack it by any means but I do have a question....
> 
> Peas dried naturally on the vine can be used as seed stock later (so I'm told), but can I get the same result if I dehydrate them?


I'd be worried about too much heat when dehydrating them. If you just use circulating air it shouldn't be a problem. The easiest way to dry them is just leave them in the garden if you can. Otherwise, when the peas are mature pull the plants and hang them someplace dry.


----------



## gypsysue

I let a bunch of the pods stay on the vine toward the end of summer, then picked the pods when they were brown and dry. I tossed them in a bucket, which sat in the shed all winter. Shelled them this spring and planted them. Very good germination rate, probably 90%.

Like MMM said above, too much heat in a dehydrator could damage them, so watch your temperature. You're in a rather humid location, so a bit of help drying them out wouldn't hurt. 

Bet that deer jerky was good! And the person on the last page who dries frozen veggies over canned, I agree. And you are lucky to have a Save-a-lot nearby. I miss them and Aldis. Nothing cheap like that out here.


----------



## kerly87

How did it work out drying food that had been commercially canned? I have thought about trying this myself.


----------



## pioneergirl

Thanx everyone...sorry I butted in on this thread....


----------



## gypsysue

butted in??? Heck no, pioneergirl, we value your posts! 

And I envy you that $10 dehydrator find! Good deal!


----------



## kappydell

I have dried canned foods, and they turned out just fine. Same with the frozen ones. Canned potatoes are easily sliced and dried for scalloped potatoes, but unless I am buying large dent cans from the cannery at $1 each, I tend to just buy scalloped potato mix. 
Canned fruits also dry well. Pineapple is excellent, peaches are OK too. Pears can get grainy, so expect a different texture. 
As for soups - I have dehydrated home made chili and split pea, along with baked beans, and leftover rice. All were awsome - I cant abide cup-o-soup anymore after drying homemade chili.


----------



## Davarm

Riverdale said:


> We have a cheap-o 10 year old WallyWold dehydrator.
> I know dehydrated veggies take less room (tho do take water to rehydrate , but if you don't have water, you won't worry about it  )
> 
> Planning on an experiment-
> 
> Buying cheap-o canned veggies (like from Save-a-Lot) and dehydrating them.
> 
> I'll keep you all informed (if this goes sticky) on the results.
> 
> Start tomorrow on a can of Wyliedwood corn


I have and still do dehydrate store bought canned veggies, they do come out pretty good. The space required IS considerably less and is much lighter as suggested above.

Corn is good
Green Beans are good
Sweet Green Peas - good
Beans - regular and even Ranch Style

I have gone through my jars of home canned foods and have even dehydrated some of those when I came up short on jars. Most do well, greens and squash, not so good though.



katfish said:


> but the leftover spaghetti.....well I'll have to try something different there.


I have dehydrated leftover spaghetti and it did ok, We used BowTie noodles and mixed the leftover sauce together with them and put it on fruit leather trays.

We make the sauce with very fat so it all dehydrates fairly well. Because the dry pasta will poke holes in bags, we store it in 1/2 gallon jars.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I dry canned er frozen all the time. They do just fine. Even the sweet taters work great.


----------



## Davarm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I dry canned er frozen all the time. They do just fine. Even the sweet taters work great.


Ya know Coot, come to think about it, I'll bet canned sweet potatoes are pretty good dehydrated. I guess I'm going to have to add them to my list of things to get when they go on sale.

Geeze I love this place, you learn something new all the time.


----------



## neldarez

gypsysue said:


> I've had my cheap wallyworld dehydrator (nesco) for at least 8 years and used it so much I bought a second one. Then I figured out I could put all 8 racks/shelves together and only run one motor. Still works just as well, especially if I don't crowd the food too much. That way I have the other motor (the top, lid-type cover with built in motor and blower) as a spare.
> 
> I keep expecting the first one to burn out. I've dehdrated just about everything that can be dehydrated and run it for hours and hours. Keeps on ticking!
> 
> I bought large sheets of plastic canvas years ago in the craft dept. at wallyworld and cut them to fit the dehydrator racks so food wouldn't fall through the spaces on the racks that came with it. Got the idea from someone else.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to your progress reports. My dehydrating has been pretty much fresh and frozen items. Keep up posted!


gypsy, that sheet of plastic canvas you bought, is it food safe? I've never seen that a walmart, what would it be used for? I really want some sheets for my excalibur cuz they want $9 bucks apiece for the sheets from the company.....


----------



## neldarez

gypsysue said:


> Riverdale (or anyone else who cares to add to this), what's the most unusual thing you've dehydrated, and how did it work out?
> 
> This year I've started dehydrating the extra eggs from my chickens so I won't have to buy eggs next winter when the chickens slack off. I beat them (the eggs, not the chickens!), then pour them onto the drying racks, which I line with parchment paper (and can use it over and over). After they're dry I make the dry eggs into a powder in my blender and store it in jars. When I use them I mix equal parts water and egg, and use them for scrambled eggs or omelettes. Took some of the dry eggs camping in April and they were great!
> 
> I don't know if that counts as unusal. I'd love to hear other ideas for dehydrating.


can we use the eggs in recipes too and just do equal parts? I do the same thing you do, Davarm taught me......of course!!
:wave:


----------



## Davarm

gypsysue said:


> Riverdale (or anyone else who cares to add to this), what's the most unusual thing you've dehydrated, and how did it work out?


Sue, have you ever dehydrated Cottage Cheese, Yogurt or Sour Cream?, I have. I will save you some trouble though, It is in the pantry, WAY in the back. We are gonna have to be REAL hungry to pull it out.


----------



## Riverdale

marlas1too said:


> riverdale i do the same thing -we have a save a lot near us but instead if dehydrating canned veggies i buy the frozen veggies as the nutrients have not been cooked out of them yet and they seem to dry better


Great idea! The canned corn turned out okay, which means as well as I expected.

Since we started doing this, we have purchased a used 9 drawer Excaliber (for $95! :2thumb: ) from a lady who made 'gourmet parrot food' :scratch

Gypsysue, we also dehydrate eggs like you described


----------



## Emerald

neldarez said:


> gypsy, that sheet of plastic canvas you bought, is it food safe? I've never seen that a walmart, what would it be used for? I really want some sheets for my excalibur cuz they want $9 bucks apiece for the sheets from the company.....


I have to say that I too bought plastic canvas in the hobby section(for doing yarn art) and tested it with a lead kit and trimmed and cut it for in my dehydrator. it was three sheets for a buck. I dont' use it too much but it sure looks the same as what they sell you made for the machines at 6 times the cost.
http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Canva...qid=1342969589&sr=1-2&keywords=plastic+canvas
as compared to 
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-America...9&sr=8-4&keywords=american+harvest+dehydrator
I do have the fruit roll up trays tho and extra.. found them a buck a piece(well $2 for two in a pack) and bought them out.. the ones I use for tomato products are stained up.


----------



## machinist

I'm working on the idea of a solar food dehydrator, and bought a roll of molded plastic screening (FDA compliant) here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/422/=iin5s3

I bought the .160" X .100" mesh, polypropylene material. Works great in our experiments so far. Great supplier, BTW, for lots of unusual homestead and industrial items--3,000+ page catalog online.

I am trying to digest everything in this thread, since we haven't done much dehydrating.


----------



## Emerald

machinist said:


> I'm working on the idea of a solar food dehydrator, and bought a roll of molded plastic screening (FDA compliant) here:
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/422/=iin5s3
> 
> I bought the .160" X .100" mesh, polypropylene material. Works great in our experiments so far. Great supplier, BTW, for lots of unusual homestead and industrial items--3,000+ page catalog online.
> 
> I am trying to digest everything in this thread, since we haven't done much dehydrating.


Which plan are you going with? me if I get around to making one I am going with the Appalachian type.. that has a solar collector that is hooked to the bottom of the drying chamber with openings/sliders to regulate the heat/air flow. then in winter I want to take the solar collector off and hook it to my kitchen window to collect heat on the sunny days in the winter.


----------



## machinist

Don't know the name for it, but a flat panel collector exhausts hot air at the top and it ducted to the top of a dehydrator. The air cools as it goes through the food and out the bottom, exhausting excess moisture with it. I've seen some photos of completed units, but no plans as such. I much prefer to make it a passive unit, i.e., no fans. 

Like you, I would prefer for the collector to do double duty for also heating the house or shop. 

I have some 4' x 8' foil faced 1" thick foam board. Spray that with black high temp exhaust paint for the collector surface using only the foil. This works, but it takes a while for the paint smell to get out of it. The collector box is formed by simply cutting a Vee groove in the foam board and fold the sides up 90 deg., then secure with the aluminum foil duct tape. A covering of light gauge aluminum on the outside of the box will make it a lot more durable, bent, rivetted and caulked. Multiple dryer vent outlets at the top are ducted to the dehydrator with dryer hose, then insulated any way that suits you. I plan to put them in a light aluminum box and spray it full of expanding foam. Alternatively, you can make a duct from more of the foam board to fit into the dehydrator. 

Planning on the extruded Lexan greenhouse style covering for the collector, the kind with tiny tubes molded in it. DD has used this construction very successfully making hot air collectors--140 deg. + output in full sun.


----------

